# Suzuki df200 rev limit light always on



## Adureau (Aug 4, 2016)

2005 suzuki df 200 rev limit light stays on , after system check and stays on while engine running ,wont let me run more than 2000 rpms. No other alarms on


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

No one is biting on the hull truth either it seems. Did a quick google and came across your post. Let us know what it is when you find out.


----------



## Adureau (Aug 4, 2016)

Picking up new tach tomorrow, ill let you know


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your going to need to have that scanned at a dealer.

For sure there is a bad sensor somewhere setting the neutral warm up / Limp Mode.

It limits the Rev's to 3000 RPM in Neutral warmup or the limp mode, like if it's overheating.

I had a DF-90 do that and thought it was a exhaust gas sensor . 

Mine would take off when cold and 2min later fall on it's face in limp mode. No way was it overheating. It did it sporadically.


----------



## Bendercustomboats (Oct 18, 2019)

check your tps ,shift switch, and your tach


----------

